# Wooden Collars



## Johnturner (Mar 16, 2016)

Once again I turn to my Wood Barter buddies with a question.
Can someone give me a step by step tutorial on making collars for hollow vessel? 
As always, many thanks.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2016)

Where's the experts?


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 16, 2016)

They'll turn up they always do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't have pics, but I'm happy to describe the way I've done it. There are probably better ways and easier ways... Probably some that are both.

Step one: make a hollowform and leave it in the chuck. Make sure the opening has square walls or is slightly tapered from big to small

Step two: In a seperate chuck, turn your collar material down to a snug fit in the opening of your HF. I like to test the fit frequently and sneak up on the size.

Step 3: part off the collar and glue it into the opening of your form. I like to use 5 minute epoxy, but it's your call.

Step 4: when the glue has set, put the hollowform/Chuck back on the lathe and blend the collar shape into the curve of the vessel. I hollow out the collar opening using a small spindle gouge, but you can drill it out also. Light cuts are the key here since the hollowform doesn't offer a lot of support. 

Step 5: reverse the hollowform to clean up the bottom

Step 6: sign it, finish it, and pat yourself on the back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Mar 16, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I don't have pics, but I'm happy to describe the way I've done it. There are probably better ways and easier ways... Probably some that are both.
> 
> Step one: make a hollowform and leave it in the chuck. Make sure the opening has square walls or is slightly tapered from big to small
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me Doc. Except you left out step 7: Sell it for one million Dollars!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's another way, if you have turned a hollow form and finished it off, only to figure out you want a collar on it. Take a faceplate and mount a piece of scrap wood on it large enough to support all of the collar. True up the face of the scrap wood with a square scraper (or tool of your choice). Cover the face of the scrap wood with double sided tape. Prepare the wood blank you're going to use for the collar. I usually mark a center point on the blank and bandsaw it into a round blank, slightly larger than the finished collar. Mount the blank on the scrap with the tape, using a bullnose in the tailstock in the center point of the blank to center it on the lathe. The face of the blank on the lathe will be the bottom of the collar. Turn it to fit the opening of the hollow form. I bring up the tailstock to apply pressure and make sure the blank doesn't pull away from the tape. Once it fits the opening of the hollow form, check the flange of the collar to see if the angle of the flange on the collar matches the top of the hollow form. If it doesn't match, use a small skew as a scraper to adjust the angle to match. Take the blank off of the faceplate, flip it over and mount it in a chuck. Turn the top of the collar, drill the hole, sand and finish the collar and glue it in place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 17, 2016)

What Doc and Tim said. The simplest version is square up the top of your hollow form, then cut out a round piece of board/block just bigger than you need, glue it to the top of the HF. Then bring up your tailstock for support. Shape the collar as desired, Then put a forstner bit in your tailstock the size you want the opening, drill, then refine the shape as desired....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Johnturner (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks guys
Tim - I am currently using your method. Question.
How would you mount the collar when reversing it. 
John


----------

